# Clearing up hazy fallacies about e-cigs



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

Clearing up hazy fallacies about e-cigs: Front Burner

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/opinion/os-ed-e-cigarettes-front-burner-pro-20141023-story.html

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nooby (27/10/14)

Great column  Now to get the rest of the world to follow... Thanks @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

